# HO Farm Fences and Stock Pens



## kev_1967 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi Everyone
I am just starting out in Model Trains i am looking for any Plans or tips to make HO Farm Fences and Stock Pens. 
Thanks For Your Help 
Kev


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Both can be either scratch built (where you do it yourself) or assembled from kits. Have a look at the Walthers website (www.walthers.com) to get an idea for what is available. Their "Magic of Model Railroading" section also has some good photos.

Also, try looking at Model Railroad Hobbyist magazine. It is an online only publication, free to subscribe, and the back issues are fully indexed for articles.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Auhagen, Kibri, Vollmer, and Faller all make a wide variety of HO scale fencing.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Try this guy: https://dmcrrproducts.com/product/bwf-4001-barbed-wire-fencing-kit-ho-scale-4-strand-spacing/


----------

